
Ask HN: Is there a bsc computer science certification exam - smithmayowa
Is there any bsc certification exam for computer science one can take without having to use 3-4 years in school to get a bsc degree?
======
thedevindevops
My degree was far more than just an exam, I think it was only 40% of the final
grade. Coursework and group work made up the remainder.

------
usgroup
Very unlikely because universities would miss out on charging you years of
fees.

The meritocratic thing to do would be to have national standardised exams for
every level of education : but no one has that.

------
wycliffb
The closest to that is CSPA.io, but they don't confer degrees. It's billed as
the SAT for software engineers.

